# Can't upgrade from 10.1-RELEASE to 11.0-RELEASE



## ericr (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm having problems upgrading from 10.1-RELEASE-p40 to 11.0-RELEASE:


```
root@test:~ #  freebsd-update -r 11.0-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/games world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

I've tried doing the upgrade on several different servers, all running 10.1-RELEASE (I even tried one with a fresh install of 10.1-RELEASE with no patches.  No joy.)  I get the same behavior on all of them.

I'm running the GENERIC kernel on all the servers.

Anyone have any ideas?  

Thanks!


----------



## marino (Oct 17, 2016)

yes.  Update to latest 10.3 first, then update to freebsd 11.  It's quick.


----------



## adams (Nov 3, 2016)

An easier solution, especially if you have lots of machines and wish to avoid two upgrades, is to just grab /usr/sbin/freebsd-update from a 10.3 machine.  Worked fine here (tested once so far).


----------

